# Excision of sperm granulomas



## mhammy67 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi All,  Could use some help....this pt is status post vasectomy with pain in scrotum.  He is brought to an ASC for the following.  

 ....a midline raphe incision was made through skin and subcutaneous tissues. The sperm granuloma was moved over towards the incision and dissected out.  The vas deferens was cut twice and the sperm granuloma was removed, along with the clips from the right.  Same repeated on the left....... 

My confusion is in the CPT book the only excision of Vas Deferens is the actual Vasectomy. and repair is a Vasectomy reversal.  Under Spermatic Cord there is and excision of lesion,55520, but the actual excision was of the Vas Deferens.   Is the unlisted code my only choice??  55899?   

Please help!  We do not do a lot of GU at this facility and this is definitely out of the norm for what we have done.  THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------

